# Cranial Defect



## rachaelstreight (Aug 30, 2011)

I work for a neurosurgeon and he is dictating that the patients diagnosis is "cranial defect".  I am having a hard time figuring out how to code that.  Any suggestions/help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## penguins11 (Aug 31, 2011)

Depends on if it is acquired, which most of them are, or congenital. If it is due to a fracture, i would look at the fracture codes and/or 738.10 if it is congenital, look at 754.0, 756.0.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Sep 12, 2011)

*Opportunity to train physician*

This is an opportunity to train your physician to be more specific. Insurance carriers are ever more attentive to the details of diagnosis when deciding whether to cover treatment (or whether something is excluded from their plans).  Also, ICD-10 is around the corner and will require a much higher level of specificity than most physicians are used to providing today. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

